# remote job in singapore



## sreelux (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi

I am new to this forum and am looking for a job in singapore where I can work remotely from home. Is there any particular thread for that where I can search?

Thanks in advance

Sree


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

No, unless you work for the likes of IBM or HP who allow limited work from home

If you meant work from home while not in sg no way ...


----------

